# Power Hitter



## kewltubes (Dec 18, 2006)

I found one this morning on Ebay got it brand new for $95. I am so excited, can't wait to get it and try it out. I have been watching Ebay for one and they have not had any Ladies on there and finally this morning I got one!!! WOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Nothing like a new toy to make your day eh! I imagine your like the rest of us anxiously waiting the season to start. Thats one heck of a good price, the cheapest I've seen listed is 159.95 US....you got a deal there....Good Luck and happy hitting....


----------

